# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Desembalses >  Regadío del Guadalquivir no tendrá restricciones con 1.200 HM3 por tercer año

## FEDE

Hola a todos  :Smile: 

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de agroinformacion.com
http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...ercer-ano.aspx

Saludos  :Smile: 

*Regadío del Guadalquivir no tendrá restricciones con 1.200 HM3 por tercer año*

*La Comisión de Desembalse del Distrito Hidrográfico del Guadalquivir ha aprobado hoy destinar por tercer año al regadío una dotación máxima de 1.200 hectómetros cúbicos del sistema de regulación general para esta campaña, aunque como novedad este año sin ninguna restricción a los volúmenes autorizados.* 


*27/05/2011* 
*EFE.-* Ese volumen coincide con las demandas hechas por las asociaciones de regantes Feragua y Areda y las agrarias Asaja, COAG y UPA, y beneficiará a unas 260.000 hectáreas de regadío de la cuenca, han destacado a los periodistas el presidente de dicha comisión y de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir (CHG), Joaquín Castillo, y el secretario general de Aguas de la Junta, Juan Paniagua. 

Además, como se hizo en 2010, se ha autorizado el desembalse de 50 hectómetros cúbicos adicionales -lo que eleva la dotación total a 1.250- para "regadíos en precario", que son unas 10.000 hectáreas de frutales y hortalizas que "no tienen aún la concesión definitiva". 

Se trata, según Castillo y Paniagua, de aprovechar un "año de bonanza hídrica" para atender las demandas y contribuir así al desarrollo socioeconómico de estas zonas en un momento difícil como el actual. 

Según el responsable de la Consejería de Medio Ambiente, los embalses de la cuenca están a más del 90 % de su capacidad con 7.300 hectómetros -de ellos 5.090 del sistema general para riego-, por lo que han acordado conjuntamente que no haya "restricciones ni límites por arriba", salvo los que fijen las concesiones de cada comunidad. 

Ha subrayado que, "si en un momento determinado se diera algún hecho puntual que requiriera" superar los límites aprobados, los regantes en esa situación podrían solicitarlo para estudiar esa demanda y poder atenderla, aunque creen que, según las estimaciones que tienen, la dotación autorizada "es más que suficiente". 

Así, Paniagua ha recordado que en 2010 y en 2009 también se autorizaron 1.200 hectómetros cúbicos, pero el consumo real fue de 805 y de 1.010 hectómetros, respectivamente, "con lo que sin haber limitación hubo volumen suficiente para atender todas las demandas" 

Los 1.200 hectómetros cúbicos que se desembalsarán en esta campaña, desde el 1 de junio hasta el 15 de septiembre, son para regadíos del sistema de regulación general y otros sistemas pequeños como el Quéntar, el Colomera, Cubillas o Retortillo, en Granada, e incluyen además el volumen máximo de 50 hectómetros que prevé el trasvase Negratín-Almanzora (43 para riego y 7 para abastecimiento). 

Del volumen total, 400 hectómetros se han reservado a la zona del Estuario, sobre todo para los arrozales del Bajo Guadalquivir, que tendrán un regadío normal tras las severas restricciones de hace unos años, y habrá un riego extraordinario de mil metros cúbicos por hectárea y año para el olivar de Jaén, y mil más para el de Córdoba. 

El presidente de la CHG y el responsable de Aguas del Gobierno andaluz han destacado además el "gran esfuerzo" hecho en los últimos años por el Estado y la Junta para modernizar los regadíos, así como por los regantes y agricultores, que ha permitido en los dos últimos años ahorros de entre 300 y 400 hectómetros respecto a lo aprobado. 

Han añadido que, por la "óptima situación" de los embalses, hay garantía de agua en la cuenca "para tres o cuatro años", además de que esperan que siga lloviendo para mantener el nivel actual, aunque Castillo ha recordado que en ella "años de mucha agua y otros de sequía grave". 

Esta comisión es la primera que se celebra tras la sentencia del Tribunal Constitucional que quitó a Andalucía las competencias exclusivas sobre el Guadalquivir, tras lo que el Gobierno aprobó el pasado abril una encomienda de gestión provisional a la Junta para las aguas de la cuenca que discurren íntegramente por la Comunidad. 

En este sentido, Castillo ha asegurado que las relaciones entre la Consejería de Medio Ambiente y la CHG son "magníficas", y que esa encomienda la llevan "al día" y permite "resolver los asuntos como si no hubiera habido esa sentencia", mientras que Paniagua ha dicho que hay una comisión mixta de funcionamiento y que trabajan "día a día" conjuntamente y sin "ninguna disfunción" para los usuarios.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ja!, como para tenerlas, con la que ha caido...

----------


## cantarin

Y porque en algunos soltaron agua por si venían mas, que sino puede que estuvieran aun más altos los niveles, impresionante!!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Y porque en algunos soltaron agua por si venían mas, que sino puede que estuvieran aun más altos los niveles, impresionante!!!!


Si se hubiera sabido lo de tanta agua, seguro que habrían recrecido más de uno.

----------


## ben-amar

> Si se hubiera sabido lo de tanta agua, seguro que habrían recrecido más de uno.


O remodelandolo, tipo Breña 2  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si se hubiera sabido lo de tanta agua, seguro que habrían recrecido más de uno.


Ojalá se hubiera hecho, significaría mayor capacidad de embalse, mayor capacidad de laminación, etc, pero lo veo muy complicado, y más tal y como está la cosa.

----------


## cantarin

Hola Compis

Lo que está claro que el rio Guadalmellato puede tener perfectamente otro embalse de 160 hm3 que lo llenaría desde luego, ese sería uno de los que habría que crear o recrecer los otros porque madre el agua que puede recoger ese río cuando llueve de veras.

Ciertamente como dice F. Lázaro, tal y como está la cosa dudo mucho que veamos esos recrecimiento en una buena temporada de años, primero hay que solucionar otras cosas.

Un Abrazo.

----------

